# what do u think?



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes fish keeping can be addicting, exp when u have a bf that has a motto of all or nothing... Lol... 
So we have 5 tanks running now, a 55 gallon, our 30 gallon toad/ danio tank, and his two 20 gallon tanks he has stacked, oh ya and a 10 gallon downstairs.. 
So pretty much we are wall to wall with tanks, and our house ain't that big. Since I got my 55 running I now have a 33 sitting outside and my bf nick says to me the other day "why dont we set up the 33 in the kitchen?" Ha my kitchen is so small my bathroom is almost bigger.
Since we picked up some marbled crays of jayson I have been thinking about puffers, (don't worry jayson ur babies wont get eatten, only their babies will...)
So with all my research and talking to some ppl I think another community tank with an Amazon puffer would be cool but I can't just say yes to putting a tank in my cubicle kitchen. 
That would be 6 tanks! Omfg.... 
FA Anyone? Lol...
What do u all think?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

i have a 46 bowfront for sale you know! lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

In our old 440 sq. foot one bedroom plus one main room basement suite, I was up to 7 fw tanks & 40+ birds including a Citron Crested Cockatoo, before switching to do 4 sw tanks (35g hex reef; 33g seahorse/jawfish; 20g octopus; and 100g fish only with live rock). That's almost 200g of sw in a tiny basement suite. 

At our present place, total sq. footage probably under 1000 sq. feet, I maxed out at one point at 210g reef with 75g sump, a 220 reef with 90g wide sump, a 120g fowlr with 90g wide sump/seahorse tank, and a 2' 60g cube clownfish anemone tank (865g of total volume for sw). Now, with 2 little girls, I have downsized to a 165g with 90g wide sump, the 2' 60g Nemo tank, an 8g Fluval Flora red frogfish nano reef, a 30g community fw tank, 5g temporary sw tank, and a 3g rimless fw shrimp tank. 361g total volume is a "Big" downsizing for me, but my daughters need and deserve more room to play and store their stuff.

So, no, I don't think you're overdoing it. BTW, tell your BF that his definition of "GO BIG or GO HOME" needs a little tweeking.:bigsmile: We can talk when you hit the 300g mark:lol:


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

One Anthony is enough for the forum :lol:

Glad you have your priority straight hehe. I would think your daughter is also more fun and entertaining than your fish


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Mike, yea it was very tempting, but I still need to find a spot for the gecko, he is still on my dinner table...
Anthony, I would love to go big, but no space.... 

Gordon, yea watching naida crawl around is a lot of fun. But fishys are cool 2, love the sounds, but I don't think I need the sounds in my kitchen... 

Oh I just noticed I put this in wrong section......


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I got back into aquaria after 20 yrs, about 6 months ago.

so, I got a tank. It was good to have fish to care for again, after so long.

Then I turned around and I had another one.... I got my girlfriend one.... I turned around again.... 5 tanks..... what? wtf? Where *did* these come from?

...and how come they're not big enough?

Now I'm looking for a Battery operated, reliable little light to put on a nano tank of some sort for potential Betta or something for the bathroom, as I don't want cords all over.....

Is there help for this problem? No. I don't think so. 
You just have to surround yourself with tanks until there is no more room for another, and you're sleeping in a tent out back.

Then, maybe, you'll have it under control


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Jasonator said:


> Is there help for this problem? No. I don't think so.


Take Anthony's lead. Have a baby  Two back to back or at the same time will fix it - guaranteed :lol:


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

The kitchen eh? I'm banned from the kitchen lol .....2 , soon to be 3 in the bedroom since I found one to fit my stacker, 2 in the dining room, 1 by the computer desk my gecko tank in the living room , a 75g at the end of the month going between the dining and living rooms....kitchen and bathroom are the only rooms I'm banned from putting any tanks lol
You could always cut a hole in the wall and mount it in the wall, bout what I'm gonna have to do in my apartment if I get any more lol


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

This forum is great therapy for when I feel like I am overdoing it with my measly 4 tanks.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol it's probably some form of O.C.D., I Know I have it BAD !, At my worst I had in the kitchen a 125g cichlid tank, a 65g with a single F.H., a 33g community tank, a 25 gallon tall , with cichlid's, a 20g with gold fish a few 10 gallon's I don't remember what were in them and a planted 5 gallon ! 
I ended up changing job's to where I work on average 55 hours a week so I down sized all my tanks to where I only had 1 5 gallon with guppies. I kept the guppies going for a bout 18 months then 1 day I was out with my daughters and they begged for a Betta ! AND NOW it's back on baby!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Why not build a custom stand and stack the 33g under the 55? No more floor space taken up and you get to set up the other tank. Right now I only have one 90g FW but that may be changing soon. This is definitely an addicting hobby.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My "best" stacker was a 4'x2' floor space occupied by a 90g wide seahorse refugium/sump with a 120g sw tank above. 210g of sw in 8 sq. ft. of floor space.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a sweet stack Anthony.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

A picture of the insanity ! I think I was tearing down my 75g 50G stacker and setting up my 125g lol


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

oh my.....
You're all above stage 3....


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Ok. My confession time:

13 tanks with water; 12 with livestock; at least 5 empty tanks I will let go (at least not yet). An edge probably filled next week with either a guppy of goldfish from April - depending on the size of the goldfish. That is before the 6g biocube in my daughter's bedroom cracked and my 150g discus tank sprung a leak.

There is at least one tank in every room, including the bath room you go to on the main floor; used to be 2 out of 3 of the bedrooms. Rec. room is off limit for my wife's scrapping workshop - or else, it would be a great fish room 

BTW Anthony, I will soon have a triple stacker 25g on the top level, 33g on the mid level over a 33g sump on the bottom. That is 91gallon on 3 SF - beat ya ! All this is in my laundry room linked to a 105 (soon to be 120) in the nook/family above and the 75g in my living room 20 feet away on opposite side of the room 

O, the above does not include 3 sumps 

At least, I don't have tubs of water sitting on my floors - lots of other fish stuff though.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I like to think of it as being "extremely interested".


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Lol.. I would love to stack the 55 and 33 but I have the 55 on my dresser outside my door because I'm a girl and can't fit a third dresser in my room... Lol... As I was makin dinner I was looking at the spot where nick says we should put the tank, but the metal stand would be too high and I wouldn't be able to turn on the light and there is nowhere else for it. We gotta use that stand if any because my dog needs somewhere to eat so, lol I was gonna put his dish umder the tank, with his and the cats bags of food.Gotta save space right? Now u get the picture, we are a small zoo,


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I have an disassemble dinning room table, cut, cut, chop, chop and you got a solid stand with an open bottom where your puppy and kitty can hide listening to the soothing sound of water. Either that or a simple open plywood stand.

PM me the spec and I can give you a quote.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

And if it's in front of plugs or switches, get a clapper...... :lol:


----------

